# Can I take my Philipino Maid to UK with me for holiday?



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry to ask such a simple question on here. But I am going around in circles!

Has anyone had any experience of taking your Philipino Nanny to the UK with you? I am due to go back just for 6 days, but my employer want me to travel to work for a few days. With no other family childcare, 
Can I take my Philipino nanny with me?
Is this allowed on their Visa?
Are they any complications on returning to the UAE?

Many thanks


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

gemastar said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to ask such a simple question on here. But I am going around in circles!
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of taking your Philipino Nanny to the UK with you? I am due to go back just for 6 days, but my employer want me to travel to work for a few days. With no other family childcare,
> ...


Yes you can.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/uae/?langname=UK English
UK Visa Information - UAE - Home Page

It's not a quick process.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Thank you. Great link.
perfect information


----------

